# Meet my babies



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

These are my rats, they have a huge hammock buy still choose the smallest one to cuddle together! 
At the bottom is Ivory and on top is Ebony and little Yoshi! 
E + I are 1 and a half and Yoshi was a rescue from a food bin and is 3 months old. 
Rats here at not liked at all but I love them to bits so I am a crazy rat girl :joy:


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the shot


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks!! :relaxed:


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Awwww! Adorable!


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Great shot! They are adorable :3


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Adorable rats! I can't wait until I can start working with them again.


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

So cute! They look like good friends


----------



## sweetgreenpeas (Sep 23, 2015)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice messages :relaxed:


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

They are sooo precious! That's really an awesome picture, I love how they're all snuggled up together! Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

so cute! Love the white one!


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

The little white one was from a food bin! How can anyone do that! He is so adorable. Look at this pic of him sharing a small hammock made for him with Ivory who is far to big for it. I really don't understand why they sleep together if the can ' t stand each other when they are awake.


----------

